# Bike-Treff Oberursel / Hohe Mark



## sipemue (28. Dezember 2004)

Hallo liebe Leidenschaftsgenossen,

ich poste hier nun schon das ein oder andere mal meine geplanten Touren, für die ich noch Mitradler suche, doch bisher hat es wohl noch nicht sein sollen ... vielleicht liegt es einfach an der Jahreszeit und/oder der ein oder andere lässt sich durch die Witterung abschrecken aufs Radl zu steigen. Da ich jedoch nicht immer Lust habe alleine durch den Taunus zu streifen  , ist mir die Idee gekommen hier mal nachzuhacken, wem es ähnlich ergeht und wer prinzipiell Interesse hätte an einem Biketreff. 
Früher mal bin ich das ein oder andere mal von der Hohen Mark aus mit Go-Crazy (www.go-crazy.de) gestartet. Dies war wirklich toll, jedoch wird diese Form der geführten Touren und Biketreff nun nicht mehr angeboten. Meiner Meinung nach bietet sich auch die Hohe Mark sehr gut an, da diese sehr gut mit Auto und Bahn zu erreichen ist. 

Also: Wer hätte Lust an einem Biketreff in z.B. Oberursel / Hohe Mark? Vielleicht könnte man sich ja ein oder zweimal die Woche dort nach Absprache zum Biken treffen. Die Leute, die sich dann hier eintragen könnte man ggf vorher anmailen oder einfach die Termine hier eintragen. Damit möglichst Gleichgesinnte sich treffen, wäre es vorteilhaft man würde hier kurz schreiben, was und wie man fährt ... ich fange einfach mal an:

_________________________________________________________________

--> CrossCountry und Marathon 

Tempo: mittel, ggf. auch mal gerne eine schnelle Runde
Schwierigkeitsgrad: bin für alles zu haben, runter nur kein Extremdownhill

Touren unter der Woche:
Normalerweise zwischen 35-60 km mit 800-1200 hm
Touren am Wochenende:
Zwischen 50-150 km mit 1000-3000 hm
_________________________________________________________________

Und nun seit ihr dran!


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (28. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Sipemue,

wir treffen uns schon seit fünf Jahren immer Sonntags um 11:00 in Kronberg; im Sommer auch Dienstags um 18:00.

Von unseren Touren her, müssten wir eigentlich genau Deinen Geschmack treffen. Für mehr Infos siehe: www.mtv-kronberg.de/radsport und dort oben links.

Wenn Du Lust hast, schau einfach mal vorbei.

P.S.: Kronberg hat S-Bahn-Anschluss. Das geht sogar deutlich schneller als mit der U-Bahn (von Downtown Ffm 20 Minuten).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (28. Dezember 2004)

sipemue schrieb:
			
		

> Früher mal bin ich das ein oder andere mal von der Hohen Mark aus mit Go-Crazy (www.go-crazy.de) gestartet. Dies war wirklich toll, jedoch wird diese Form der geführten Touren und Biketreff nun nicht mehr angeboten.


Wird es schon, kostet halt jetzt einen jährlichen Beitrag von 50 . Der ist im Vergleich zu dem, was man sonst so jährlich in diesen Sport investiert (Verschleiß- und Tuningteile, Reisekosten, Klamotten, etc.) eigentlich gar nicht so hoch. Ich hab mich anfangs auch geärgert, aber die Guides bei GC sind halt schon klasse und haben immer wieder Wege drauf, die man noch nicht kenne. Daher komm ich immer wieder gern hin und muß nicht allein biken.

P.S.: Es könnte auch sein, daß du deinen Angaben (Tourenwerte, etc.) nach einfach als zu schnell für die meisten Mitfahrwilligen eingeschätzt wirst und sich daher wenig Leute melden.


----------



## Babu (29. Dezember 2004)

hallo sipemue,

bin eigentlich auch immer im taunus unterwegs, treffe mich auch öfter mal mit gleichgesinnten an der hohemark. auch mit luten hier as dem forum. bin zwar eigentlich recht fit, fürchte aber das du ein ziemlich zügiges tempo vorlegst und ich da auf die dauer nicht so mithalten kann. 
aber ansonsten bin ich jeder zeit (normalerweise nur nachmittags, aber jetzt sind ja ferien) bereit, für ne tour. bedingung: kein 45er schnitt  .

gruß
martin


----------



## holti72 (29. Dezember 2004)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:
			
		

> Wird es schon, kostet halt jetzt einen jährlichen Beitrag von 50 . Der ist im Vergleich zu dem, was man sonst so jährlich in diesen Sport investiert (Verschleiß- und Tuningteile, Reisekosten, Klamotten, etc.) eigentlich gar nicht so hoch. Ich hab mich anfangs auch geärgert, aber die Guides bei GC sind halt schon klasse und haben immer wieder Wege drauf, die man noch nicht kenne. Daher komm ich immer wieder gern hin und muß nicht allein biken.



 Sehe ich genauso!

Die 50 entsprechen einem Euro pro Woche (tour). Anschließend noch lecker Bierchen und Glühwein trinken (gegen Spende natürlich) und gemeinsam klönen. Da machen sich einige Leute echt viel Arbeit um die Leute gemeinsam aufs Rad zu bringen (sicherlich auch als Werbung für GC). Aber Preis/Leistuingstechnisch geht der eine Euro mehr als in Ordnung. Wenn es Dir also wichtig ist mit kleinen Gruppen und nette Leuten gemeinsam durch den Taunus zu biken, würde ich die Ausgabe nicht scheuen!

Gruß

holti72


----------



## Friendlyman (30. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Sipemue
Schon mal drüber nachgedacht, dass Telefon oder Handykosten den einen Euro übersteigen wenn man sich mit einigen Bikern verabreden will? 
Auch mir erscheinst Du als zu schnell.
Fahre auch öfter mal werktags von der Hohen Mark aus.
Guten Rutsch (hier in doppeltem Sinn)  an alle Mitleser.

Viele Grüße

W.


----------



## sipemue (30. Dezember 2004)

Irgendwie scheine ich mich entweder falsch ausgedrückt oder falsch verstanden zu werden: Mit geht es nicht um diese 50 Euro für GoCrazy . Das ist schon ein super Preis/Leistungsverhältnis. 

Jedoch ist man dann doch ein wenig eingeängt, da es eben nur einen Treff 1mal die Woche gibt und ich z.B. auch mal gerne spontan abends oder am nächsten Tag eine längere Runde mit anderen netten Leuten drehe möchte. Sicherlich könnte man dann jetzt behauten ..."na dann geh doch zu GC und lerne dort ein paar nette Leute kennen", jedoch wollte ich hierzu dieses Forum netzen. Bisher gab es ja auch schon nette Antworten    

Freue mich schon auf gemeinsame Touren   

Apropos: Wieso habt ihr den Eindruck ich sei zu schnell? Fahre eben nur sehr leidenschaftlich ...


----------



## holti72 (30. Dezember 2004)

Es ist so wie Du schon gesagt hast. Viele von denen verabreden sich auch nebenher für spontane Runden. Ist halt für sowas auch ne optimale Kontaktbörse.

Gruß

holti72


----------



## Babu (30. Dezember 2004)

sipemue schrieb:
			
		

> :
> Apropos: Wieso habt ihr den Eindruck ich sei zu schnell? Fahre eben nur sehr leidenschaftlich ...




man kann es aus deinen LMB-Einträgen erahnen. außerdem bist du glaub ich mehr so ein langstreckenfreak, oder? ich denke da nicht an 40, oder 60km, sonder an 120, oder so.

wär für ne kurzstreckentour aber immer zu haben, auch spontan am abend


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (30. Dezember 2004)

sipemue schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie scheine ich mich entweder falsch ausgedrückt oder falsch verstanden zu werden: Mit geht es nicht um diese 50 Euro für GoCrazy . Das ist schon ein super Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.
> 
> Jedoch ist man dann doch ein wenig eingeängt, da es eben nur einen Treff 1mal die Woche gibt und ich z.B. auch mal gerne spontan abends oder am nächsten Tag eine längere Runde mit anderen netten Leuten drehe möchte. Sicherlich könnte man dann jetzt behauten ..."na dann geh doch zu GC und lerne dort ein paar nette Leute kennen", jedoch wollte ich hierzu dieses Forum netzen. Bisher gab es ja auch schon nette Antworten
> 
> ...


Spontan mit mehreren Leuten ist halt immer schwierig. Das geht wirklich nur dann, wenn man einen Kumpel in der Nähe hat, den man anrufen kann. Daher fahr ich meistens allein (da kann ich mir auch mein Tempo selbst bestimmen) und am WE halt bei GC oder nach vorheriger Absprache mit Kumpels.
Warum du zu schnell erscheinst? Wenn ich mir z.B. den Thread mit der Feldbergumrundung ansehe, ist da eine strecke die ich wahrscheinlich nicht einmal geschafft hätte mit einer Geschwindigkeit, die ich auch auf kürzerer Distanz bei ähnlichem hm/km-Verhältnis nicht fahren kann. Und dann bezeichnest du das als "mittlere Geschwindigkeit". Daher schließe ich, daß du mir sogar zu schnell wärst, wenn du schleichen würdest. In dieser Geschwindigkeitsklasse fahren meiner Meinung nach halt nur etwa 10-15% aller ernsthaften Biker (als die, die das als Sport sehen und nicht nur ein MTB besitzen und damit einkaufen fahren) und da wird die Suche nach geeigneten Bikepartnern halt dünn. Da ist ein reglmäßiger Biketreff wie der bei GC halt schon gut, wenn man ähnlich schnelle (die Level 3 bzw. Advanced/Sportif-Leute) sucht. Da kann man ja auch mal was außerhalb des Treffs vereinbaren. In natura sieht man halt, wer wie schnell ist. Das im Forum abzuschätzen ist erheblich schwieriger! 
Einmal mitfahren ist eh kostenlos. Komm doch einfach mal wieder vorbei!


----------

